# Probleme de synchro des photos depuis aperture...



## boxster31 (31 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai un gros soucis sur mon ipad ET mon iphone 4 ...
j'ai eu beau fouiller, chercher, appeler applecare et tutti quanti, rien n'y a fait...

bref, je résume :

Je suis propriétaire d'un ipad 2, ai configuré et donné à mon père un iPad 1, j'en suis à mon 5ème iphone après 1 edge, 2 3g, 2 3gs et un 4, et suis sous mac depuis 2007. Je ne fais as l'apologie de mon matériel, mais c'est juste pour dire que je commence à connaître le fonctionnement d'itunes et des app apple.

Je fais de la photo  et ai deux photothèques aperture.

J'en utilise 1 sur mes bidules pour montrer un peu mon taf chez les clients.
La photothèque boulot a plus de 4700 masters.
La photothèque perso est à quasiment 10 images.

depuis une période que j'estime à 2 semaines (mais je n'en sais réellement rien, en fait), je n'arrive plus à synchroniser la totalité de mes images.
Grosso modo : 1480 sur la partie boulot, et un vague 6000 sur la partie personnelle.

J'ai pourtant tout tenté :

Sur itunes, j'ai effacé les réglages photos, puis réinitialisé;
j'ai formaté (si si) en repartant réellement de zero mes ibidules;
j'ai formaté mon macbook;
j'ai essayé depuis un imac du boulot;
jai essayé avec une version plus ancienne de itunes;
j'ai essayé de créer de nouvelles photothèques;
j'ai vidé le cache ipod;

toujours pareil.

Avez vous une idée, avez vous été confronté à ce problème ?

bien cordialement.

Arnaud


Du coup, je recherche une iCorde en ce moment. Je me suis retrouvé comme un c... l'autre jour chez un client. Enfin bref.

Les bidules pour le taf ne sont vraiment pas opérationnels.


----------



## boxster31 (6 Février 2012)

un petit up, suite à la sortie de la 7.3, j'ai toujours le soucis.
Je rentre de week end et vais tenter l'installation de la 7.3 bis, on verra bien, mais je m'inquiète un peu, et ça m'irrite aussi. 

Mais bon, je ne vois pas quoi faire de plus...


----------

